# Where to start?



## quietviper (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm a veteran 40k player who's starting to play fantasy for the first time. My friend and I thought we'd give it a go but we're going to keep the points on the low side until we're more familiar with the rules.

I'm really intersted in starting a tomb kings army. I'm hoping to start at ...say 'bout 1000 points. The problem is that I haven't really got a clue as to what units are a good buy at that point cost other than the obligatory tomb prince and priest. I thought about the battalion box as a starting point but is there any other units that are a must when fielding this kind of army?

Any lists and comments would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Ancient Tiel' a fier (May 5, 2008)

The army box is a great start for tomb kings. After getting the characters you must you reach the time for your first important decision speed or survivability. I suggest at lower points you either build on light and heavy cavalry or skelington infintary. Once you are ready to go above one thousand points then start looking at a second liche priest and some special units to add muscle.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

sweet advise there by ancient, I think you need to get 2 liche priests, as you will need there magic.


----------



## cco12 (Jun 30, 2008)

for your priests give them skeleton archer bodyguards


----------



## quietviper (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks Ancient!

I'll go get a couple of liche priests and a tomb king and then decide whether I go heavy on infantry or on cavalry.:good:


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I would get ether a unit of carrion or a tomb scorpion, as the army needs the speed to work, in my opinion


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

while i don't know the points maybe get something like 2 blocks of skellies and 2 small 'bodyguard' skellies with bows and a little tomb guard unit for your prince. something like that might work out.


----------

